# [Atomic RACEPILL] Tinder Experiment With 7 P/S/L Ricecel



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

Doing a tinder experiment with a 7 P/S/L ricecel to ascertain how bad their SMV has been effected due to coronavirus. This guy is HAPA and is one of the best "Asian looking" guys I have seen, and he's matching quite frequently, but so far all of his matches have been asian girls.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 4, 2020)

I hate these frauding guys on ig and tinder using filters and cherrypicks pics, they just distort how guys really look. 

this is how this gook looks irl, looks like the normal afghan refugee


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

This is very very bad for ricecels, he is not getting interest from white girls, and he is legitimately top tier. I have checked the queue and they all look Asian. He has one white match that is 4 P/S/L.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 4, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I hate these frauding guys on ig and tinder using filters and cherrypicks pics, they just distort how guys really look.
> 
> this is how this gook looks irl, looks like the normal afghan refugee
> View attachment 336667


Blackpill: people only post a filtered reality of their lives


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

55 or so matches in a hour which is about as good as I'd expect from a chad. However, it legitimately seems that 90% of matches or more are asian. I'll have to wait until the morning to swipe again. For comparison I have gotten 70+ matches in about 1-2 hours with a good mix of all ethnicities.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 4, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Blackpill: people only post a filtered reality of their lives


tbh my main goal of looksmaxing is to be able to be candid and still look good, not just a filtered version.


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Apr 4, 2020)

tinder means nothing


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 4, 2020)

JeremyMeeks said:


> tinder means nothing


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> This is very very bad for ricecels, he is not getting interest from white girls, and he is legitimately top tier. I have checked the queue and they all look Asian. He has one white match that is 4 P/S/L.


This is good, no race mixing.


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> This is very very bad for ricecels, he is not getting interest from white girls, and he is legitimately top tier. I have checked the queue and they all look Asian. He has one white match that is 4 P/S/L.


don't get why ricecels want white girls. They always shit on WMAF and always mention ER but still want to stick their dick up some white girls ass. Proof that JBW is real


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Apr 4, 2020)

fuck thats brutal white girls are the best. over for asians. no matter the race they all want to fuck white girls and despise girls from their own race. asians are invisible to white women though so never going to happen. this has been known for a long time


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> fuck thats brutal white girls are the best. over for asians. no matter the race they all want to fuck white girls and despise girls from their own race. asians are invisible to white women though so never going to happen. this has been known for a long time


He's approaching 90 matches. You can get a feel to what your matches will be through the web app, by refreshing and looking at the second card in the stack and like 90%+ have been asian. Not a single message either, just lol.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 4, 2020)

So the takeaway is that being a good enough looking Asian finally gets women of your own race interested in you, but no one else?
Tbh from all the shit Asian men take from Asian women, if I was a ricecel I would chalk that up as a win.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Apr 4, 2020)

worst of all I dont even think this changes if you status and money maxxxx a guy as good looking as him. white women just cant feel attraction to asians


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> So the takeaway is that being a good enough looking Asian finally gets women of your own race interested in you, but no one else?
> Tbh from all the shit Asian men take from Asian women, if I was a ricecel I would chalk that up as a win.


Too early to say for certain, but it appears that way yes. In contrast to this my paki gymcel yesterday had a similar match rate, but the vast majority were white high e sluts.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Too early to say for certain, but it appears that way yes. In contrast to this my paki gymcel yesterday had a similar match rate, but the vast majority were white high e sluts.


Supports my long-held notion that curries do in fact have it better than east asians


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Supports my long-held notion that curries do in fact have it better than east asians


He was 5 P/S/L facially but with a 99.9th percentile physique while this guy is 7 P/S/L with a 98th percentile physique.


----------



## sloopnoob (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm running an experiment in Poland with myself and have got a decent amount of matches but I'm too autistic to talk


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> I'm running an experiment in Poland with myself and have got a decent amount of matches but I'm too autistic to talk


And how is that relevant to this thread


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Apr 4, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> I'm running an experiment in Poland with myself and have got a decent amount of matches but I'm too autistic to talk


No one cares


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 4, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> I'm running an experiment in Poland with myself and have got a decent amount of matches but I'm too autistic to talk



Does ethnic game work in poland?


----------



## sloopnoob (Apr 4, 2020)

chessplayercoper23 said:


> Does ethnic game work in poland?


worked for me.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Apr 4, 2020)

I wonder what it is exactly about Asian men that makes white women automatically reject them even if they are objectively good looking with strong influence from white genes.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 4, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> worked for me.


What type of ethnic i mean what type of hairstyle needs to work


----------



## sloopnoob (Apr 4, 2020)

chessplayercoper23 said:


> What type of ethnic i mean what type of hairstyle needs to work


idk I've the same hairstyle on tinder as i have in my avi


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

chessplayercoper23 said:


> What type of ethnic i mean what type of hairstyle needs to work


I spoofed to poland a few days ago and had crazy results as a punjabi

https://looksmax.org/threads/10-min...hnic-sfcels-stay-clear-of-this-thread.121438/


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 4, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> idk I've the same hairstyle on tinder as i have in my avi



Hmmm maybe cause you are indian.

I doubt hispanics type guys would do any good.

Cool though


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

chessplayercoper23 said:


> Hmmm maybe cause you are indian.
> 
> I doubt hispanics type guys would do any good.
> 
> Cool though


Hispanics would probably do better, they love salsa and hispanic culture in slavland for some reason.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Hispanics would probably do better, they love salsa and hispanic culture in slavland for some reason.




I doubt Indians been killing it in european countries.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 4, 2020)

this is hand down the best looking hapa/rice in the World. suicefuel somehow


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

I love how threads get so easily derailed on .me. No one has the attention span to stay on topic, just shut this site down.

I messaged one of the 4 P/S/L white girls who matched with and she unmatched me. Still not a single message either, or response to my messages, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Apr 4, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> worked for me.


You wouldn't fuck any of them IRL. I'd bet my house on it. They'd soon realise they made a mistake when they met you in person.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

streege said:


> this is hand down the best looking hapa/rice in the World. suicefuel somehow


Yes I agree he is the best looking asian guy I have ever seen but even he is struggling to get the attention of a white becky/stacy. After you're done looksmaxxing you will probably mog his SMV in the eyes of western sluts tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Yes I agree he is the best looking asian guy I have ever seen but even he is struggling to get the attention of a white becky/stacy. After you're done looksmaxxing you will probably mog his SMV in the eyes of western sluts tbh.


if only i was more than 5'10. i don't know how to bypass it


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 4, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> You wouldn't fuck any of them IRL. I'd bet my house on it. *They'd soon realise they made a mistake when they met you in person.*


my greatest fear of using online dating tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Apr 4, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> my greatest fear of using online dating tbh


It happens to many guys, it's happened to me too. Every girl you meet off tinder will have savagely rejected at least a handful of guys at IRL meetups. It's usually because the guy frauds his pics or appears confident / masculine in text but weak and ineffectual IRL.

It's also one of the biggest cons of using online dating V.S. IRL (daygame / nightgame) because you have no idea whether the girl will like you IRL, and sometime you spend days / weeks talking before meeting. If she ends up rejecting you, you just wasted hours of time and got your hopes up for nothing. Whereas if you meet them in real life they can immediately decide whether they'd fuck you or not - you don't waste time.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 4, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> It happens to many guys, it's happened to me too. Every girl you meet off tinder will have savagely rejected at least a handful of guys at IRL meetups. It's usually because the guy frauds his pics or appears confident / masculine in text but weak and ineffectual IRL.


height and size of body too


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> I wonder what it is exactly about Asian men that makes white women automatically reject them even if they are objectively good looking with strong influence from white genes.



They are eternal foreigners, the mongoloid skull simply isn't appealing to caucasians, not to mention all the negative stereotypes associated with asians such as small dicks, nerds, beta, and now the biggest failo coronavirus. I'm almost certain if I used a 6 P/S/L asian he would get very little interest from outside his race.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Hispanics would probably do better, they love salsa and hispanic culture in slavland for some reason.



I could pass as a latino and Poland was very good for me.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Doing a tinder experiment with a 7 P/S/L ricecel to ascertain how bad their SMV has been effected due to coronavirus. This guy is HAPA and is one of the best "Asian looking" guys I have seen, and he's matching quite frequently, but so far all of his matches have been asian girls.






This is not the race pill the race pill is to to simple say whites on average are more attractive its not to say x race cant get foids cause 1 is off x race race. 


The race pill doesnt penalize you you dont lose points but on average whites have higher points at times than ethnics


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2020)

He slays IRL tho. 🤔Even the male model asian got matches but he wasn't satisfied because he wanted a white Stacy. Tbh Stacy from Own Race >>>>>>> White Becky.


----------



## reptiles (Apr 4, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He slays IRL tho. 🤔Even the male model asian got matches but he wasn't satisfied because he wanted a white Stacy. Tbh Stacy from Own Race >>>>>>> White Becky.





No 1 wants a white stacy for looks its what does their genes offer really


----------



## Stare (Apr 4, 2020)

Based white girls refusing to mix


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 4, 2020)

threads like these are reddit tier in that its just restating shit everybody already knows in a defeatist circlejerk pity party


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuk said:


> threads like these are reddit tier in that its just restating shit everybody already knows in a defeatist circlejerk pity party




Tinder is not showing me any profiles to swipe on, not sure what the issue is, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> They are eternal foreigners, the mongoloid skull simply isn't appealing to caucasians, not to mention all the negative stereotypes associated with asians such as small dicks, nerds, beta, and now the biggest failo coronavirus. I'm almost certain if I used a 6 P/S/L asian he would get very little interest from outside his race.


I'm a tall 4 PSL asian and still got a lot of white women, with or without betabuxxing. Like 100+

The hottest ones were from betabuxxing though


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuark it’s so over for them. Even ogremaxxing is not possible for 99% of Asians


Moneymaxxed said:


> I'm a tall 4 PSL asian and still got a lot of white women, with or without betabuxxing. Like 100+
> 
> The hottest ones were from betabuxxing though


I haven’t been mogged by a single Asian in height at 6’1 more than once or twice and I travel frequently around Europe and live in a multicultural city so if you’re truly tall you are one lucky S.O.B


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> I'm a tall 4 PSL asian and still got a lot of white women, with or without betabuxxing. Like 100+
> 
> The hottest ones were from betabuxxing though


no you don't


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I love how threads get so easily derailed on .me. No one has the attention span to stay on topic, just shut this site down.
> 
> I messaged one of the 4 P/S/L white girls who matched with and she unmatched me. Still not a single message either, or response to my messages, lol.


Learned the hard way, if they don't message you. She is trying to make you an orbiter lol


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

So I got it to work and the results are BRUTAL. Almost 0 hot white girls swiped right on him. The only hot white girls were chicks from poor European countries who used tinder passport.

Not a single girl messaged him first either, JFL.

Not letting me embed but here is the link



https://i.ibb.co/r53QMkf/matchl.png


----------



## .👽. (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Doing a tinder experiment with a 7 P/S/L ricecel to ascertain how bad their SMV has been effected due to coronavirus. This guy is HAPA and is one of the best "Asian looking" guys I have seen, and he's matching quite frequently, but so far all of his matches have been asian girls.



He could slay IRL


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> He could slay IRL


No shit, but on Tinder he is struggling with girls that aren't Asian. If one of the best looking HAPA's alive is having a hard time post coronavirus, how do you think your average ricecel will fare.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 4, 2020)

Try again with a style and dominance maxxed guy like him:


----------



## .👽. (Apr 4, 2020)

Moggy said:


> No shit, but on Tinder he is struggling with girls that aren't Asian. If one of the best looking HAPA's alive is having a hard time post coronavirus, how do you think your average ricecel will fare.


Cant believe this tbh. I will try it in my Country


Moggy said:


> 55 or so matches in a hour which is about as good as I'd expect from a chad. However, it legitimately seems that 90% of matches or more are asian. I'll have to wait until the morning to swipe again. For comparison I have gotten 70+ matches in about 1-2 hours with a good mix of all ethnicities.


Nvm didnt see this. 55 Matches are very good


----------



## Moggy (Apr 4, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cant believe this tbh. I will try it in my Country


He has tons of matches as you would expect, but not many attractive white girls. What is so hard to believe?


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Try again with a style and dominance maxxed guy like him:



This guy definitely slays in Serbia lmfao

Either guy in OP or this guy would do very well irl with white women too if they actually tried


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 4, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> I wonder what it is exactly about Asian men that makes white women automatically reject them even if they are objectively good looking with strong influence from white genes.


They don't have any available high status SMV niche to work into. And more importantly, no way to cultivate a masculine image.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Apr 4, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Supports my long-held notion that curries do in fact have it better than east asians



Curries have always had it better than east asians, lightskinned decent looking curries can slay some puss for sure. Also curries don't have a flat maxila and recessed jaw like every East Asian


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Great thread, thanks for doing a Tinder experiment and posting proof it. The one thing is though is that this guy does lack some masculinity. Thats probably one of the biggest problems with East Asians, they have a stereotype of weakness, especially to white girls.


----------



## kuroro (Apr 5, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> Great thread, thanks for doing a Tinder experiment and posting proof it. The one thing is though is that this guy does lack some masculinity. Thats probably one of the biggest problems with East Asians, they have a stereotype of weakness, especially to white girls.


JFL how does he lack masculinity with that frame at 6’2


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 5, 2020)

Maybe foids know that he is a model jfl
Lets be honest, he is worthy of foids attention


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Maybe foids know that he is a model jfl
> Lets be honest, he is worthy of foids attention


Foids are not that smart some guy was literally getting matches with fucking O'Pry.


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 5, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> Foids are not that smart some guy was literally getting matches with fucking O'Pry.


Well yeah, I just made a thread and people xplained to me that foids are ao fucking retarded that they cant even google image search
Insanity
Its over for gooks ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Well yeah, I just made a thread and people xplained to me that foids are ao fucking retarded that they cant even google image search
> Insanity
> Its over for gooks ngl


I think Kpop maxxed high PSL gook would have gotten much better matches.Masculine asian probably don't have that appeal.


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 5, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Curries have always had it better than east asians, lightskinned decent looking curries can slay some puss for sure. Also curries don't have a flat maxila and recessed jaw like every East Asian



lol. so much stupidity in a single comment.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Apr 5, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> lol. so much stupidity in a single comment.



Found the coping chink


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 5, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> I think Kpop maxxed high PSL gook would have gotten much better matches.Masculine asian probably don't have that appeal.


Well, I honestly dont know
Look, I'll tell you something: my oneitis(who is VERY attractive) likes those gaypop cucks very much. She watches their videos and stuff, but Im not sure if she is attracted sexually to them.
Just food for thought
She is 19 btw


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Well, I honestly dont know
> Look, I'll tell you something: my oneitis(who is VERY attractive) likes those gaypop cucks very much. She watches their videos and stuff, but Im not sure if she is attracted sexually to them.
> Just food for thought
> She is 19 btw


She most likely is


----------



## Moggy (Apr 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Well, I honestly dont know
> Look, I'll tell you something: my oneitis(who is VERY attractive) likes those gaypop cucks very much. She watches their videos and stuff, but Im not sure if she is attracted sexually to them.
> Just food for thought
> She is 19 btw


This is exactly right. It's against human nature to be attracted to men that look at most one estrogen shot away from transitioning. The "prettyboys" that users on here post look masculine as fuck compared to gay alien KPOP singers. KPOP singers are seen as asexual freaks by most prime white women.


----------



## killer400 (Apr 5, 2020)

tinder is for dick and they are not looking for rice size


----------



## Moggy (Apr 5, 2020)

She was low inhib enough to post online. The rest of them are thinking this behind closed doors. This is a far bigger failo than 9/11 was, and it's only going to get worse, due to the geopolitical rivalry between China and the West. Ricecel SMV has hit rock bottom.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Apr 5, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Supports my long-held notion that curries do in fact have it better than east asians


Bro try being a curry for one day. The end


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 5, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Bro try being a curry for one day. The end


Not much would change tbh I would rot just as hard jfl


----------



## kuroro (Apr 6, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I hate these frauding guys on ig and tinder using filters and cherrypicks pics, they just distort how guys really look.
> 
> this is how this gook looks irl, looks like the normal afghan refugee
> View attachment 336667


Same could be said about Barrett, Opry, Gandy and other " PSL Gods"


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 6, 2020)

Jfl this pic is so great




That feeling when you are a psl legend


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 6, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Same could be said about Barrett, Opry, Gandy and other " PSL Gods"


In cherry picked photos they look absolutely i don’t even know what. Opry looks like a cuck, barret looks like a football and Gandy looks like a pedo


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2020)

CoronaVirus Is the Biggest reason for Chinks SMV going down. Curry can pass of as med if he isn't shitskin or has many ethnic features. That's the best part of being Caucasian


----------



## kuroro (Apr 6, 2020)

Luckily he slays 8PSL Stacies IRL. Quality > Quantity


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Apr 6, 2020)

kuroro said:


> JFL how does he lack masculinity with that frame at 6’2



He doesnt look dom enough in the main pic while being asian. Thats the key, basically if he was any other race with those features it wouldnt have been a problem really.

Also his frame is low fat but he also isnt buff, and you cant tell height by his pics. 

Asians have a stereotype for being less masculine, and he has a Barret vibe going, basically too prettyboy, atleast in that picture. 

Or maybe if he was more dom, it would've been the same outcome, Idk.


----------



## kuroro (Apr 6, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> He doesnt look dom enough in the main pic while being asian. Thats the key, basically if he was any other race with those features it wouldnt have been a problem really.
> 
> Also his frame is low fat but he also isnt buff, and you cant tell height by his pics.
> 
> ...


Yea true about the main pic used. If OP chose this pic it wouldve been too obvious hes a model


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 6, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/gook-over.120186/


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 6, 2020)

kuroro said:


> Luckily he slays 8PSL Stacies IRL. Quality > Quantity



Yeah this guy dates stacy models irl but can only get matches with low quality chink whores on tinder, guess the racepill wins again


----------



## cyberjap (Apr 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> She was low inhib enough to post online. The rest of them are thinking this behind closed doors. This is a far bigger failo than 9/11 was, and it's only going to get worse, due to the geopolitical rivalry between China and the West. Ricecel SMV has hit rock bottom.



this is too funny on shrooms


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 6, 2020)

Up next, 7PSL Abo Tinder


----------



## Moggy (Apr 6, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Up next, 7PSL Abo Tinder


@ArabIncel is already running an experiment with a rice gymcel in a majority white city where a punjabi gymcel got 100 matches in under a day.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 6, 2020)

Moggy said:


> @ArabIncel is already running an experiment with a rice gymcel in a majority white city where a punjabi gymcel got 100 matches in under a day.



@ArabIncel report your findings


----------

